# frozen millionaire



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I read that guy who stood to inherit 19 million froze to death under an overpass in Evington. Anybody know the rest of the story?


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok, I read it on the internet so it has to be true. I think I should claim to be in this family lineage. I don't know how to show the link to this story or I would post it up. Goob it happened in your city, can you link it up?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... ridge.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The sad story is running on ABC News:

http://abcnews.go.com/US/homeless-nephe ... d=18102186


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, that must be the most pathetic story I can remember reading. Impressive!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Life sure has a way of kickin' ya in bad places at times...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Man.....how would you handle hearing something like this a few days after you died? :|


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

.45 said:


> Man.....how would you handle hearing something like this a few days after you died? :|


Since I died not much bugs me.


----------

